# Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. :D



## Vincent97 (13. Sep. 2012)

Hallo, Ich möchte euch mein kleines , selbstgebautes Teichlein vorstellen ​
Ich heiße Vincent, bin vor paar tagen 15 Jahre alt geworden . Wohne in der nähe von Ludwigsburg. 
Mich begeistert das Thema Teich schon eine ganze weile ... mit 12 hab ich mir einen Fertigbecken gekauft und es Mühsam eingebuddelt  Darin hab ich dann damals , unwissend ein paar fische eingesetzt. 4 Bitterlinge und 4 Goldfische .

Später ist mir dann auch klar geworden , dass das ich das in dieser Form den Fischen nicht antun kann :/  Die Bitterlinge sind relativ schnell verstorben . Von den Goldfischen habens 3 überlebt.Den __ Shubunkin hab ich von einem Bekannten übernommen.

Also habe ich von da an immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen "artgerechteren" Teich zu gestalten  Dieses Jahr hab ich dann alle überzeugt .. Also Gings in den Sommerferien los!!​
Bau verlief Problemlos .. Hatte halt nur ne ziemlich kleine Fläche zu Verfügung . Ende der Sommerferien fertig, dann konnte ich also keine Pflanzsetzlinge kaufen und hab somit ein paar Fertigpflanzkörbe besorgt .. Fische 3 Wochen später rein .. alles prächtig


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen:willkommen


----------



## ReinerG (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,
es müssen nicht immer 10000l sein. Dein selbstgebautes Teichlein sieht prima aus! Ich habe gelernt, das man zu den Fischen immer einen Sonnenbarsch hinzufügen soll, so bleibt die Population im Rahmen.

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## lissbeth66 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

:Willkommen2

Schön das Du hergefunden hast und toll das Du Dir dieses Hobby gewählt hast .
Schön angelegt Dein Teich


----------



## Gunnar (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Liebe Grüße nach Ludwigsburg.

Hut ab!!
Dieses Hobby ist für einen heranwachsenden Jungen von 15 Jahren *nicht* selbstverständlich.
Finde ich super toll, das du mit deiner Überzeugungskraft diesen Teich erbaut hast.
Bleib dran am Hobby TEICH und bei Fragen wirst du hier immer eine Antwort finden.
Mach weiter so!!


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,

:willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis 

Schicker kleiner Teich für deine Fischis, es sollten aber nicht mehr werden, von daher ist der Tip mit dem Sonnenbarsch nicht verkehrt
Deine Ufermatte soltest du jedoch wieder entfernen, die löst sich innerhalb weniger Jahre auf und gibt die ganze Zeit Nährstoffe ab. Das führt nur zu unschönen Algen wuchs.

Mfg Rene


----------



## Vincent97 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sonnenbarsch  
Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt und mich auch informiert.
Meines Wissens ist mein Teich für einen Sonnenbarsch etwas zu klein.!?

Und einen Sonnenbarsch allein , naja die mögen ja auch gleichgesinnte gesellschaft .. 

In Sache Besatz dachte ich noch an ein paar Goldelritzen und an den besagten Sonnenbarsch .. Vllt. Noch ein __ Shubunkin .. 

Liebe Grüße...


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,

und herzlich Willkommen.

Hübscher Teich, aber...

wie schon einige schrieben:

Nicht mehr Fische - es werden von alleine mehr. Lieber den Sonnenbarsch und dem Teichpflanzen eine Chance, sich zu etablieren.

Diese Juteabdeckung wird weggammeln und feinstes Algenfutter werden.

Auf der anderen Seite muss die Folie aber auch noch abgedeckt werden, sonst bröselt sie irgendwann weg, weil das UV-Licht sie spröde macht.


----------



## Vincent97 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Mit Juteabdeckung meint ihr die Pflanzkörbe?? oder die Kokosmatten?
Reicht es wenn ich die Folie mit Kokosmatten abdeck? oder lieber mit Steinfolie?  


Herliche Grüße...


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Diese Kokosmatten auf dem letzten Foto. Die verrotten. Steinfolie ist ein teures und meistens auch nicht sehr haltbares Vergnügen. Such mal nach "Ufermatte".


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

:willkommen und
geiler teich vincent 
bin ja auch erst 14


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Da sach noch einer, unsere Jugend taugt nix!
Große Klasse, weiter so ihr beiden


----------



## Koipaar (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,

auch von uns ein :willkommen. Du hast ja schon Tipps bekommen und den Besatz solltest du im Moment noch nicht vergrößern. Das kannst du machen wenn du dir den nächsten Teich baust (die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist groß). Wer einmal mit dem Teichvirus infiziert ist ... Du hast einen tollen Anfang gemacht und ein wirklich schönes Ergebnis erzielt, das ist nicht selbstverständlich. Wir finden es Klasse wenn sich junge Menschen wie du und Yannik so engagieren. 

Viele Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph und Antje


----------



## Moonlight (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,

und herzlich Willkommen 

Sehr schöner kleiner Teich ... prima gemacht  ... ist nicht selbstverständlich für einen Teenager.
Die meisten interessieren sich für andere Dinge.

Zumindest haben wir hier 2 Jungs, die sicher aus ihrem Leben was Ordentliches machen werden 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent, hallo Yannik,

auch ich bin im zarten Alter von 10 Jahren über die Aquaristik zum Teich gekommen!

Ich hab es nicht bereut

Ich wünsche euch bei eurem Hobby noch viel Spaß, bei Fragen seid ihr hier genau richtig


----------



## Vincent97 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallöchen,

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen vom teichlein 


Musste noch 2 Shubunkins in meinem Teich beherbergen..Bilder folgen



LG


----------



## Vincent97 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hier meine 2 Neuen Shubunkins ..
Ich weiß , Ich weiß .. nicht mehr fische in den Teich , zwecks Nachwuchs 
Habe aber schon erstaunlich viele Abnehmer gefunden , die gerne  Goldfische bei sich aufnehmen würden.



Allerdings glaub ich nicht das es zu all zuviel Nachwuchs kommen wird , da sich wahrscheinlich nur 1 Männchen unter den 6 befindet ... Konnte sie beim Balzen beobachten ... 

Sollte es doch zu viel nachwuchs geben , werd ich mich nach einem Sonnenbarsch umschauen.! 


Auf Bild 1-2 sieht man die beiden neuen ... Ungefähr 15 cm groß . Der Eine hatt eine typische Färbung ( Rot,Weiß,Schwarz) der andere, hat eine eher untypische Schwarz-Orangene Farbe. Die beiden machen sich super und sind nun  auch fast handzahm wie die anderen 4. 

Liebe Grüße..


----------



## Moonlight (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

1 Milchner und 5 Rogner ... da geht die Post im Frühling ab 
Kein Kerl der ihm die Weiber streitig machen kann. Der wird sich wie im Paradies fühlen ... Weiber ohne Ende 

Mandy


----------



## VolkerN (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,

du wohnst ja ganz bei mir in der Naehe (Besigheim) 

:Willkommen2

Das nenn ich mal eine tolle Beschaeftigung fuer die Sommerferien. Du hast dir ein schoenen Teich angelegt. 

Falls du uebrigens noch Abnehmer fuer Goldfische weisst ...kannst mir eine PN schreiben. Ich hab noch einige Goldies und Shubunkins zu verschenken.


----------



## Vincent97 (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo,
Vielen Dank ...
Jaaa, das ist echt schön, die letzten noch  "warmen" Tage am Teich zu sitzen .. Nach der Schule  versteht sich 

JA, gerne ... allerdings erst nächstes Jahr wenn die Saison wieder los geht .



Liebe Grüße


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent


> Nach der Schule versteht sich




Wenn ich damals auch so gedacht hätte


----------



## Vincent97 (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Die letzte helle stunde noch am teich verbringen 
Neue Fischis kommen sofort her wenn ich am teich sitz , wollen aber noch nicht über meine Hand schwimmen xD  Mit Futter kann man sie jedoch super anlocken .!


Ich vermiss die Ferien 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent, na Geduld mußt schon bissel haben!


----------



## Vincent97 (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Die Geduld ist auf jedenfall da 
Macht ja spaß, wenn man sieht wie die Fische immer zutraulicher werden .!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Meine waren immer recht zutraulich aber seit dem ich die Terrasse auf den Teich erweitert habe ist Sense, na wird schon


----------



## lotta (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

hallo vincent und yannik,
ich finde es toll, dass ihr euc in eurem alter intensiv mit teichbau, fischhaltung und dem  unser aller 
teichvirus auseinander setzt !
vincent, dein teich ist ja super schnuckelg geworden.
viel erfolg, glück und freude wünsche ich dir damit.
das mit der zutrauligkeit, komm von ganz alleine,
du musst nur noch n bisschen geduld mit deinen fischen  haben
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## Vincent97 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

So jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder und wünsche euch allen, wenn auch etwas verspätet, noch ein gutes neues Jahr ! 
Die Fische und der Teich haben den Winter bis jetzt super überstanden .

Da ich jetzt den Teich bald "richtig" bepflanzen kann, habe ich noch einige Fragen 
Aber erstmal eine grobe Skizze:
 

Ich dachte an folgende Pflanzen;
Flachwasser/Uferzone(12-15 cm) : __ Pfeilkraut/__ Zwergbinse
"Mittlere Zone" (30 cm) : Tannenwedel
Unterwasserpflanzen: __ Wasserpest/ __ Hornkraut

Naja, die Bepflanzung ist im Moment noch nicht so wichtig!

Jetzt aber meine eigentlichen Fragen :
- Soll ich in der Flachwasserzone Pflanzkörbe , gefüllt mit feinen Kieselsteinen verwenden ? Wenn ja , wo bekomme ich möglichst flache Pflanzkörbe her , die nicht aus dem Wasser ragen?
- Oder eine Schicht Substrat aus Spielsand und etwas Kies?
- Die Mittlere Zone ist leider etwas schief abfallend, wie kann ich den Pflanzen hier befestigen? Alternativen zu Böschungstasche?

So das wars erstmal , schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus !


----------



## Vincent97 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo alle zusammen ,

Jetzt wird es dann ernst . Ich denke ich werde noch diese  Woche die Pflanzen bestellen , das sie bis zum Wochenende- nächste Woche da sind . 
Vor einigen Wochen hab ich ein genauen Pflanzplan erstellt . 
( Z.b. Supfdotterblume,__ Brunnenkresse,__ Fieberklee,Tannenwedel,Pfeilblatt.. etc.)
Als Substrat werd ich Spielsand verwenden und die Zonen mit Pflanzschläuchen abgrenzen. Außerdem werd ich jetzt endlich die Ufermatten mitbestellen.

Was muss ich jetzt noch beachten ? 
- Was haltet ihr vom Düngen ( Ist soweit ich weiß bei NG immer Startdünger dabei)
In meinem Teich herrscht kein überwäßiges Algenwachsum , halt irgendwie normal , grün  
Gibt der Dünger dann nicht wieder Nährstoffe für die Algen ab ?
- Muss ich bei den Wasserwerten auf irgendein speziellen Wert besonders achten , wenns ans Pflanzen geht ?


Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Vincent97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

So ,  Heute: Teich Bepflanzen 
9-30 --> 10-45 Uhr : Raus mit den Kokosmatten und Ufertaschen , alte Pflanzen zwischenlagern

13-30 --> 17-00 Uhr : Paket da, Ufermatten zurechtgeschnitten, Sand etc. gewaschen,Pflanzen eingesetzt.

 Die Flachwasserzonen hab ich mit gefüllten Pflanzschläuchen begrenzt.

Folgende Pflanzen hab ich heut eingesetzt:
-__ Sumpfdotterblume
-Sumpfblutauge
-__ Fieberklee
-Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht
-__ Brunnenkresse
-Tannenwedel
-Pfeilblatt
-__ Hornblatt

Morgen( Bei schönem Wetter :evil) werde ich die Saat für die Ufermatten aufbringen.
HAb sie heut schon ein wenig mit Sand eingestrichen.Jetzt hoff ich das alle Pflanzen gut einwachsen :beten


----------



## _didi_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Schick...
Aber mach den Sand von der Matte, zumindest im oberen Teil. Der zieht dir das Wasser aus dem Teich. Du kannst an warmen und besonders an windigen Tagen dabei zuschauen...


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Quatsch, da kommt doch noch Wasser rein....hoffe ich...


----------



## _didi_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Der war gut...
Spaß beiseite, so voll wird der nicht und es reicht der obere Rand ...grad in Verbindung mit der Matte.


----------



## Plätscher (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Deswegen muss man ja auch auf die Kapillarsperre achten. Die Verdunstung wird durch den Sand nicht erhöht. 

Also wenn die Ufermatte vor dem Teichrand (Folie) endet, ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## _didi_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *



Plätscher schrieb:


> Die Verdunstung wird durch den Sand nicht erhöht.
> 
> .



Das erzähl mal meinem Teich...ich musste meine "Sanddünen" zurückbauen. Ich konnte quasi beim verdunsten zusehen. Ist ja auch klar. Der Sand zieht Wasser trocknet, zieht , trocknet....Zugegeben ist meine Sandschicht etwas dicker aber das ist schlichte Physik.

Des weiteren sind die Matten viel zu weit draußen.

Das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Vielleicht warten wir mal ab, wie der Threadersteller weitermacht....ich glaube, der ist noch nicht fertig. Wenn allerdings diese Riesenfläche Ufermatte an der Luft bleibt - egal ob mit Sand oder ohne - wird die Verdunstung wirklich nicht ohne sein.


----------



## Vincent97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt 

hier nochmal eine Skizze

Wo genau kann jetzt Wasser entweichen?


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Wenn das Gelbe die besandete Matte ist und aussen ins Erdreich reicht, wird sie Dir den Teich leersaugen. Wenn Du den Teich so lässt, wie auf den Fotos oben und der Wasserspiegel nicht höher kommt, wird die eine Menge verdunsten.


----------



## Vincent97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Gerade erst den letzten Beitrag gelesen , also mehr Wasser kommt natürlich noch rein aber ein ca. 4-5 cm " Rand " vom Wasserstand zum höchsten Punkt der Ufermatte soll bleiben und mit __ Moos besäät werden.

Ja das Gelbe ist die Ufermatte, sie endet an einer Kiesschicht.


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Vincent, hast Du das hier gelesen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017


----------



## _didi_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Sieh dir das bei mir an. Vorher hatte ich genau wie du eine Matte über dem Wall die mit Sand eingerieben war., der Sand hat beim trocknen immer mehr Wasser geholt




Jetzt habe ich es so. Das ganze ist jetzt durch eine Böschungsmatte (die sind sehr großporig) getrennt. Die könntest du mit nichtsaugendem Material füllen


----------



## Vincent97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Nein, diesen Fachbeitrag dazu hab ich nicht gelesen. Trotzdem ist mir von anderen Beiträgen der Begriff : Saug/Kapillarsperre bekannt. Leider hab ich das beim Teichbau noch nicht berücksichtigt und kein Ufergraben oä. eingebaut.

Ich dachte mir eigentlich dass die Ufermatte das Wasser nicht an einen Kiesboden abgibt . Und ein wenig Verdunstung an dem Teil der Ufermatte der in der Luft ist ,  eigentlich nicht zu umgehen sei. 
Also wenn die Ufermatten das Wasser trotzdem aus dem Teich saugt könnte ich dann nicht einfach die Ufermatte mit übriggebliebener Teichfolie unterlegen. ?

Und um richtig verstanden zu werden, das letzte Foto zeigt nich den Endzustand.
Kam noch mehr Wasser rein und die Ufermatten, die am Teichrand nur umgefaltet worden sind , hab ich noch richtig gekürtzt.


----------



## _didi_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Das das nicht der Wasserendstand ist war uns schon klar...
Solch einen Strand gibt es nur im Urlaub.

Die Ufermatte kannst du ja lassen sie schützt ja die Folie. Nur halt nicht mit eingraben! (Wenn du die Folie schon eingraben willst) Viel verdunstet auf den Matten ja nicht.. es macht die Länge, je mehr Wasser weg ist umso mehr Matte ist dann da...ein Teufelskreis


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Ich würde die Ufermatte nicht aussen ganz ziehen und unten die letzte Kante der Folie nach oben biegen. Das lässt sich mit den Steinen ganz gut kaschieren. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Ufermatte und auch  __ Moos, das über den Rand hängt, Wasser zieht, das dann aussen einfach runtertropft.


----------



## karlethecat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent, 
sorry, aber ich denke das mit den Matten wird so nicht funktionieren. Du hast keinerlei Saugsperre eingerichtet, d.h. das Wasser wird rings um den Teich herausgezogen werden. Suche hier im Forum oder sonst wo mal nach "Saugsperre", du wirst schon finden was ich meine ... jetzt ist noch die Möglichkeit zu korrigieren!


----------



## karlethecat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

... habe soeben erst bemerkt dass schon genügend Antworten/Hinweise bekommen sind; sorry für den nochmaligen Hinweis. Ich denke Vincent kann das aber relativ gut korrigieren, er hat außer rum ja noch genügend Folie unter den Steinen, er muss sich nur im Klaren werden wie die Saugsperre funktioniert!


----------



## Vincent97 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Also ich habe es jetzt so ähnlich gemacht , wie Else es beschrieben hat .
Da noch relativ viel Teichfolie um den Teich herum vorhanden ist, kann ich das Ende der Teichfolie um das Ende der Ufermatte herumklappen. Weiß nicht ob das verständlich beschrieben ist 
Auf jeden Fall endet die Ufermatte jetzt nichtmehr auf der Kiesschicht, sondern sie ist von Folie umgeben .


----------



## Plätscher (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,

rh Gut gemacht.


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,

auf jeden Fall solltest Du die Folie noch nicht gleich abschneiden. Wer weiß - vielleicht brauchst Du sie doch noch. Bau erst einmal innen weiter.


----------



## Vincent97 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Ich schneide die Folie ja gar nicht ab , ich falte sie einfach . Und die Falte wird mit Steinen beschwert.  Stückweise wird die Folienfalte mit der Ufermatte auch verklebt.
Skizze  :


----------



## karlethecat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent, 
ich glaube nicht dass das lange so funktioniert wie du es vor hast. Irgend wann werden sich die Pflanzen mit ihren allerfeinsten Wurzeln einen Weg suchen, von innen und von außen! Und dann hast du ein Problem. Schneide daher auf keinen Fall die Folie ab, du wirst in ein zwei Jahren jeden Zentimeter brauchen. 
Ach ja: warum machst du nicht einfach eine vernünftige Kapillarsperre aus dem was du hast. Ist doch alles da, und noch nix ist bewachsen geschweige denn vollendet?


----------



## Vincent97 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

@karlethecat
Der Teich liegt am einen Rand direkt am Weg an und an den anderen 2 am Zaun . Platz hätte ich lediglich an einem Rand .
Für eine "vernünftige Kapillarsperre" ist an den meisten Stellen  zu wenig Folie vorhanden. Beim Bau, letztes Jahr hab ich die damals für mich "überschüssige Folie "  abgeschnitten. 
Ich denk ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal auf die oben beschriebene Variante...

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge


----------



## Vincent97 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

So jetzt bin ich fertig . 

Hab den Teich allerdings immer noch nicht ganz befüllt. Erwarten hier noch die nächsten paar Tage Regen 

Hier noch ein Bildchen  . Gestern Abend hat dann die Sonne doch noch rausgeschaut.


----------



## karlethecat (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Schau' mal hier Vincent, so ähnlich hättest du es bestimmt auch machen können: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/117445&d=1368903800
__ Merk' dir das Bild einfach für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Vincent97 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Ja so hätte ich es machen können , aber mein Ziel war ein  bewachsener Uferwall. Deswegen habe ich die Ufernatten ja auch nich gleich am Teichrand enden lassen .


----------



## Vincent97 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

So die Pflanzen sind jetzt ganz gut eingewachsen. 
Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild:
 

Hier noch  Bildchen von einer selbstgenähten Ufermattentasche:
 
 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Pflanzen dafür


----------



## Vincent97 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Zusammen,

Vor 2 Wochen kam mir der Gedanke  mit der restlichen Teichfolie noch einen kleinen Pflanzenteich anzulegen, von dem dann das Wasser in den "großen" Teich fließen soll.

Der Planzenteich hat die Maße :
1,5m x 0,5m x 0,6 m
 

 
(An die Seitenwand kommt noch eine Mauer aus Natursteinen)
 
(Pflanzen sind natürlich noch nicht alle drinn)


Gesamtansicht:


----------



## Tyra3 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hey Vincent,

Ich finde deinen Teich echt super 
Und mit dem Pflanzenteich noch besser 

Ich hab mir vor einigen Wochen auch einen Teich gebaut 
Achja, bin auch erst 15 

LG Markus


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent und Markus,
ich finde es SUPERTOLL,
was IHR BEIDE da so geschaffen habt.
Habe gerade bemerkt, dass das 1. Foto des Beitrags Nr. 53 ,in diesem Thread,
von meinem diesjährigen Teichumbau stammt
Ich mag euch nur mal eben zeigen, wie es nach wenigen Monaten nun bei uns aussieht.........
  das ist genau die Stelle heute, des Fotos auf Beitrag53

  und das ist ein Teil, des Bachlaufs 
Ich wünsche euch weiterhin gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß, an diesem schönen Hobby, 
vor allem, bei so geilen Sommertemperaturen


----------



## Vincent97 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hey Markus,
 Ich finde dein Teich sehr schön 
und wenn die Pflanzen richtig wachsen , dann wirst du ihn nicht mehr wiedererkennen 
Ich selbst hab das bei meinem Teich bemerkt.



 
25.5.2013

 
23.7.2013

Hallo Sabine,

Wow , der Rand mit dem Moss sieht ja klasse aus 
Man sieht bei dir keine Folie / Ufermatte mehr ! 
Ich hoffe das nächstes Jahr  meine Ufermatte schön bewächst.
Aber zieht das Moss nicht Wasser aus dem Teich und damit gleichzeitig das Erdreich auf der anderen Seite?


----------



## Tyra3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hey,

WOW Lotta, das sieht echt klasse aus, wie das alles eingewachsen ist 

Ich hoffe meine Pflanzen werden auch so toll wachsen!
Habe jetzt erstmal neue Pflanzen bei Maturagart bestellt, hoffentlich kommen die noch diese Woche :beten

LG Markus


----------



## lotta (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Vincent,
wie du auf dem Foto, vom Verlegen meiner Ufermatte siehst,
habe ich sie nur innen, bis knapp über den Wasserspiegel geklebt...
Die Folie steht höher und bildet eine Kapillarsperre.
Den Rand habe ich dann mit Zementmörtel, befestigt uns darauf das __ Moos gepackt
So kann mir über die Ufermatte, kein Wasser nach außen gezogen werden 
und nur das Moos kann sich ein wenig (minimal) Wasser, von der Ufermatte ziehen..
Das Erdreich liegt bei mir einiges tiefer und kann so weder reingespült werden noch Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen
Ich wünsche euch beiden Vincent und Markus,
weiterhin gutes Gelingen und viel Freude an euren Teichen


----------



## Vincent97 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung meines "Teiches" und mir.. *

Hallo Zusammen ,
gestern hab ich die erste Seerosenblüte entdeckt .

Witzig , bis vor  2 Wochen wusste ich nocht nicht einmal , dass ich überhaupt irgendeine Seerose im Teich hab 
Muss wohl in einem dieser Pflanzkörbe vom Baumarkt gewesen sein .. 

Kann mir evtl. eine/r bei der Bestimmung helfen?


----------



## Vincent97 (30. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
War ich doch bis vor ein paar Wochen fest überzeugt , dass in meinem Teich ein reiner "männer Schwarm" schwimmt. Nunja, jetzt schwimmen plötzlich viele kleine baby shubunkins in meinem Teich .  

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich:
Habe an einer uferseite noch einen ufergraben angelegt..

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------

